# The weekend detailer...?



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thinking of doing a bit of detailing on the side, part-time on the week ends maybe evenings.

Whats ur opinion on this? worth it? Do you think i could do it out of the back of my golf then see if it takes off? 

Ive read the guide to setting up a detailing business but it doesnt mention much about doing it on the side.

Id mainly offer valeting service but detailing if i feel theres market for it.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

there are many threads on this but of course you need to consider insurance which is a big cost, how would evenings work just mini valets? are you visiting clients or are they coming to you?

So many things to think about.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

yeh i would be visiting clients


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

ive done a business plan, i was just wondering if many ppl do this on a weekend and it works ok for them and if anyone does it out of their car, as i have a full time job so a van would sit there all week...


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

What services are you going to try and offer mate?


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

You need a reputation mate. Once you have a good name for cleaning cars then word off mouth is your best advert!

I find u can't just jump into these things you need to Start sml and build things up!!!

Your prep is key ...

Good luck anyways mate ... Hope to see u on here as a pro sn!!!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Your best bet is to speak to Russ @ Midlands Car Care as i believe he works does part time from a unit.

he may be able to answer some of your questions?


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

well yeah i suppose everyone has to start somewhere.

id offer mainly valeting services:
mini-valet
interior valet
exterior valet
full valet 
quick wash
basic detail


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

what makes you different to all the other valeters out there?there are so many people that set up cos they think its easy to do and let me tell you it isnt easy to run a sucessfull valeting buisness and one of the main reasons imo is there are to many people doing it.
not having a go mate just letting you know its harder than people think.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I work nights and i do a bit during weekdays and weekends. I started with people i know and work with, i would leave them cards with a contact number and they would give a few out to their friends. It took a while, but i'm kept fairly busy now. Most popular is an interior and exterior valet, i keep the prices right and get plenty of repeat business. Go for it, if you have the equipment already, there's nothing to lose, you don't need vans etc, just use your car.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

if i was to get my car valeted, i wouldnt use a guy running out the back of a small hatchback and only does it at the weekend.

maybe its just snob appeal but i would feel you werent as good as a guy who came in a nicely prepared van etc.

its very expensive to break through to a good target audience - van, equipment are all key - reliability, social skills are also just as important


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mike13098 said:


> *if i was to get my car valeted, i wouldnt use a guy running out the back of a small hatchback and only does it at the weekend.
> 
> maybe its just snob appeal but i would feel you werent as good as a guy who came in a nicely prepared van etc.*
> 
> its very expensive to break through to a good target audience - van, equipment are all key - reliability, social skills are also just as important


thats just juding a book by it's cover, having a posh van does'nt mean they'll be any better at cleaning cars than some with their gear in a car boot...


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> thats just juding a book by it's cover imo, having a posh van does'nt mean they'll be any better at cleaning cars than some with their gear in a car boot...


was just about to say this lol
i have a 55 plate astra van that i use.i have been valeting nearly 10 years and i see my self a good valeter,but there are some guys near me with brand new vans with big wheels etc and tbh they have all the gear and no idea


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would buy a PTG and insurance 

Good luck with the business :thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

-damon- said:


> was just about to say this lol
> i have a 55 plate astra van that i use.i have been valeting nearly 10 years and i see my self a good valeter,but there are some guys near me with brand new vans with big wheels etc and tbh they have all the gear and no idea


yeh then u see the van up for sale on ebay because they have spent too much and not earned enough money.

im trying to keep my startup costs minimal, and as foor dong a good job theres no worry there!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I would use a man in a car!!, as long as he's methods where safe. I would like a service where they come to my home and use my detailing goodies to keep the cost down. Just a thought.
I have sooo many shampoos, wax, sealants this stuff last for ages.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Forget all the rubbish about vans etc. That really is just snobbish attitudes. It's results that count, as for it being expensive, that's a lot off [email protected] too. There are plenty of products that can be used for many jobs, you don't need the latest products to do a good job, it's how you use the products that matters. I've taken a fair bit of business from the pros who don't want the little jobs, A good attitude and work ethic is all people need.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

image is everything, well for me anyway - i am tendering for bigger jobs though than £100 valets so im not as clued up as others on here.

if i turned up to quote for a £60,000 job with an old van i'd be asked instantly where the £60k is going to go - remember and replenish your money back into your business.

im highly confident in the work i do - im also confident my clients know what theyre getting - new vans every 3 years, all PPE with names on the back.

having a business is something - having one that people want to use with confidence is another.

nothing wrong with an astra van damon, although im sure you cant carry much water safely with a 600kg tow weight


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

mike13098 said:


> image is everything, well for me anyway - i am tendering for bigger jobs though than £100 valets so im not as clued up as others on here.
> 
> if i turned up to quote for a £60,000 job with an old van i'd be asked instantly where the £60k is going to go - remember and replenish your money back into your business.
> 
> ...


That's a bit different from a part time weekend valeter.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

mike13098 said:


> image is everything, well for me anyway - i am tendering for bigger jobs though than £100 valets so im not as clued up as others on here.
> 
> if i turned up to quote for a £60,000 job with an old van i'd be asked instantly where the £60k is going to go - remember and replenish your money back into your business.
> 
> ...


like i said in a previous post the reason i know its hard is because i tried and failed,i have a full time valeting job working for someone else but i have my own customers i have been doing for around 7 years although there is only a handfull its extra money on weeknights and weekends and as i have known them for so long i use there water and electric so i only really carry my products so in theory i could use a car myself but as i do motorcross my van comes in handy.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

the problem with offering valeting style services from a van is whole thing is aimed at runing a mitt around a car. how are you going to carry water? 

if a detailer turned up to mine with a car and all the kit but no water fair enough he will be there all day polishing. but a valeter turning up to give my car a quick clean and wanting to use my water and elec i wouldnt be as happy.

i know it seams quite back to front but a valeter gives a car a quick wash, a detailer polishes a car.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

mike13098 said:


> image is everything, well for me anyway - i am tendering for bigger jobs though than £100 valets so im not as clued up as others on here.
> 
> if i turned up to quote for a £60,000 job with an old van i'd be asked instantly where the £60k is going to go - remember and replenish your money back into your business.
> 
> ...


Agreed there mate  if its worth doing... Its worth doing right.

Personally... Doing it on the side is risky. For friends and family yes. I hated hearing about 'car washers' working full time and not going through the books. I paid tax/all insurances when I had my detailing business. If your doing it as a full time job and do utter legally then yes, a bit hear and there is fine but I get quite touchy about business not paying there fair share.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

tom-225 said:


> the problem with offering valeting style services from a van is whole thing is aimed at runing a mitt around a car. how are you going to carry water?
> 
> if a detailer turned up to mine with a car and all the kit but no water fair enough he will be there all day polishing. but a valeter turning up to give my car a quick clean and wanting to use my water and elec i wouldnt be as happy.
> 
> i know it seams quite back to front but a valeter gives a car a quick wash, a detailer polishes a car.


a detailer also has to wash the car


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

a golf boot is pretty big, could easy fit a 125l water tank in there and a small genny.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I use ONR. No water tanks etc, the ECO spin gets quite a bit of business also, my customers like the fact that there's no water or mess anywhere.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Out of interest would what you say is a reasonable amount to charge? I know it's a minefield and depends on what you do, products etc but I've got a few neighbours asking me to detail their card and I haven't a clue what to ask.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What do you mean by "on the side"?

A bit of undisclosed extra income or a legitimate part time business? The reason I ask is that you can only get insurance if it is the latter.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Shiny said:


> What do you mean by "on the side"?
> 
> A bit of undisclosed extra income or a legitimate part time business? The reason I ask is that you can only get insurance if it is the latter.


And here in lies the problem. It's very difficult to do it legit, and cheaply. You work out of your car, you need a different insurance, you need insurance to work on someone's car, if you want to be pedantic there are many many products you shouldn't be using if you aren't collecting the run off. The list is endless. I'm sure you know all this from your own research, but when you do the maths, on the side and legit don't really mix, unless like some on here you already have a name for yourself, already have a customer base, can afford to set up initially and can work your detailing around a full time job.

If you can do it go for it, but even part time requires very thorough research and planning ofthe business type, not the dw type


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

ah so much negativity its like no body ever start from scratch before.

no i would declare this to the tax man.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Research on everything is vital. If I were u id start doing friends/family to see what you ideally want from it. Do it at weekends and if you get a great feedback from close relatives move up s game. Its a different world doing it on the side and going at it full time full on. 

Good luck though, just think positive


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

avit88 said:


> ah so much negativity its like no body ever start from scratch before.
> 
> no i would declare this to the tax man.


I'm not trying to be negative, but I am a realist. You have asked the question people are giving you the answers. But it is true, people ask this all the time, and most are I'll prepared and fail. Business is business regardless of what it is, the key to success is always the same, and that can't be found here, you either have it or you don't.

But yes, one thing lots not like to mention is that a LOT of the pro's on here used to have a different user name and work weekends before they went full time. I am pretty sure everyone will tell you it was very difficult, very tiring, not very glamorous and at times a huge gamble. And they were at it a long time before it became worth it

Again not negative, just honest, if you can do it, go for it


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

Just my two pence worth. I would like a van to turn up but not a new one as anyone can can have a shiny new van. But a shiny old van speaks for itself and the person who's driving.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

stangalang said:


> I'm not trying to be negative, but I am a realist. You have asked the question people are giving you the answers. But it is true, people ask this all the time, and most are I'll prepared and fail. Business is business regardless of what it is, the key to success is always the same, and that can't be found here, you either have it or you don't.
> 
> But yes, one thing lots not like to mention is that a LOT of the pro's on here used to have a different user name and work weekends before they went full time. I am pretty sure everyone will tell you it was very difficult, very tiring, not very glamorous and at times a huge gamble. And they were at it a long time before it became worth it
> 
> Again not negative, just honest, if you can do it, go for it


this :thumb::thumb:

Its hard to get it going and earning enough to pay for itself. I do part time. I work 3 days through the week to give me some guarenteed income. The rest of the time I am valeting. Some months I make enough to just cover the insurance costs and fuel, tax etc. Some months I make enough to pay myself a little wage. It is a hard slog. Finding regular customers is hard. You have to price your services right so that you can make money but not seem too expensive in comparison to your competitors, which even though you are offering a different service, your competitors are always likely to be a hand car wash (unless you are focusing on paint enhancement etc).

There are a lot of peaks and troughs and it is mentally exhausting (for me it is anyway) not knowing if you going to get a phonecall this week, knowing you have bills to pay and havent quite got enough, then driving round business parks trying to drum up work, or leaflet dropping around your local areas.

But on the plus side, when it is running well and your phone keeps ringing and you have happy customers who spread the word and keep coming back, it is a great job :argie: it can just take time to get there.


----------

